# VDSL ping/latenzen beim Onlinespielen



## biggiman (1. September 2009)

Hi folx,

hat jemand hier schon Erfahrungen bezüglich VDSL und Onlinespielen gemacht? Mich würde interessieren ob es Probleme nach dem Umstieg bezüglich des Pings gibt/gab oder ob der Umstieg problemlos verlief und es keinen Unterschied zu einer herkömmlichen DSL-Leitung gab.


----------



## grubsnek (1. September 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mal im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...core-liste-der-schnellste-internetzugang.html Thread nachgesehen. 

Da ist folgendes eingetragen:
*45,62 Mb/s*  8,29 Mb/s  26 ms  K3n$!  T-Home

K3n$ hat VDSL. Der Ping scheint also durchaus Online-Gamingfähig zu sein. 

Ich würde sagen, VDSL hat generell bessere Pings als ADSL.


----------



## PamAndersonFan (1. September 2009)

Ich habe VDSL 25 bei der Telekom, und habe beim Online zocken keine Probleme.

Probleme gab es ohne Ende, allerdings alles hausgemachte von der Telekom.


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2009)

Moin Moin,

Ich würd sagen, ich hab den Standard VDSL Ping. 

Bei mir auf dem Server, also ein Server von 4netplayers.de, hab ich zwischen 37-41ms.

Andere Server liegen da besser mit ca. 29-31ms.

Ich hatte auch iwo schon mal ein Tracert gepostet glaub ich.


Falls du einen bestimmten Server hast, auf dem du immer spielst, sag bescheid, dann ping ich den mal an.




> Ich würde sagen, VDSL hat generell bessere Pings als ADSL.



Das würde ich nicht so sagen, denn ich hatte früher Alice, da hab ich ohne FP 33ms gehabt und mit 19ms. Dann bin ich zur T-Com gewechselt, hatte zwischenzeitlich ne 3000er Leitung bis ich freigeschaltet wurde und da waren es sogar 65ms.

Für mich macht das beim Spielen nur so viel aus, dass ich bei Battlefield mich an die neue Hitbox gewöhnen muss, denn 40ms sind deutlich merkbar.

Falls Fragen vorhanden oder Unklarheiten, einfach fragen. Kannst mich auch bei Xfire anschreiben bzw. den Daten die hier im Profil sind.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Conan (1. September 2009)

Hatte Anfang dieses Jahr ADSL 16MBit und hatte 5er Ping ohne dass ich Fastpath buchen musste.
Nach Umstieg (Vertragsverlängerung) auf VDSL ist FP nun deaktieviert 
Ping ist jetzt (+ -) 30ms.

Führe seit dem einen ewigen Email-Krieg mit TCOM. Min. 10 mal mit denen telefoniert. Jedesmal sagen die was anderes.
Saftladen sag ich da nur


----------



## MasterScorpion (1. September 2009)

Kommt drauf an wie groß deine VDSL Leitung ist bzw ist es eigentlich auch egal, da es iimer auf den Server drauf ankommt wo du spielst aber prinzipiel gibt es damit keine probleme im gegenteil Habe VDSL50 und durchschnittlich einen Ping von 3 bis 18 in cs  Bei VDSL ist das problem gerad auch im Downstream bereich, dass es sich vorallem bei vielen gleichzeitigen lohnt und nicht unbedingt bei einem einezelnen d.h. mit einer Datei im Downstream bei VDSL 50 komme ich nicht über 35 MB/s jedoch bei zwei bis drei Dateien sieht es schon anders aus, da der gesammte Traffic gezählt wird bzw sich dabei erst richtig aufbaut xD

hoffe konnte dir helfen und hast jetzt nicht unbedingt panik, damit kann man nicht viel falsch machen viel spaß

lg


P.s.: fällt mir gerade noch ein ich habe meine Leitung bzw meinem Port auf eine Extra Karte  im Kasten legen lassen so wie eine Portsperre von 3 links und rechts neben meinem Port im Kasten so wie im Haus  machen lassen damit sich bei einer solchen Leitung keine Störungen durch andere Leitung bzw Magnetfelder aufbauen können einfach beim Techniker der die Leitung dan schaltet fragen vllt hast du ja glück


----------



## biggiman (1. September 2009)

danke für eure antworten, nun weiß ich daß ich mir zumindest mal gedanken über das thema machen kann.


----------



## K3n$! (2. September 2009)

Klar, dass es bei VDSL kein Fastpath gibt, denn die Fehlerkontrolle oder korrektur ? wird für das Fernsehen benötigt. Aber ich meine: Wo ist denn das Problem bei einem 35er Ping ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. September 2009)

Hab ich auch noch nie gehört bei VDSL  deswegen ja auch der andere traffic aufbau für TV usw.

pfui ein 35er PING chame on you
*Spaß* - Server wechseln

lg


----------



## K3n$! (2. September 2009)

das mit deinem 3-18ms glaub ich dir aber auch nicht 

Hab mal gehört, dass die Telekom allein schon 17ms oder 18ms zum 1.Hop einstellt. So kannst du also höchstens nur auf einer Lan einen 3er Ping haben. Ich sag nur CS:S und die Pings ingame. Die kann man ja so schnell durch irgendwelche configs beeinflussen 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## MasterScorpion (2. September 2009)

Wie du gut erkannt hast Stichwort Config zum einem zum anderen wie ich schon gesagt habe kommt es immer auf den Server drauf an wo man spielt ... auf den Servern wo ich spiele hat dieser meistens selbste eien Latenz von nicht mehr wie 20 da ist es kein wunder und das in zusammenarbeit mit Leitung und angepaster Config bringt das durchaus auch einen Ping von 3 - 18 im durchschnitt
Da spielen einfach viele Faktoren ineinander damit es Perfekt wird bei dem einem mehr und bei dem anderen weniger ist auch nicht schlimm so lange er nicht bei 50 ist oder so ist alles spielbar ich sag nur 56K

lg


----------

